# TRM conversion



## cadillacbike (Feb 9, 2022)

A 19












41  Had fun with this one.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2022)

Those pedals caught my eyes right away! 👍


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 10, 2022)

Super cool turned out great NICE JOB !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusthound (Feb 25, 2022)

Nice job !!  Handlebars are not my thing but the rest is great. Do anything special to the chrome fenders to make the paint stick?


----------



## fattyre (Feb 25, 2022)

Fender chrome parts whatever you call them are amazing.


----------



## cadillacbike (Feb 25, 2022)

Rusthound said:


> Nice job !!  Handlebars are not my thing but the rest is great. Do anything special to the chrome fenders to make the paint stick?



It's a chrome fender on top of a fender


----------



## Rusthound (Feb 26, 2022)

I thought that might be the case when I first looked.  26" middle weight over a 26" balloon?


----------



## cadillacbike (Feb 26, 2022)

Rusthound said:


> I thought that might be the case when I first looked.  26" middle weight over a 26" balloon?



Yes. The chrome ones are wald fenders 26"


----------



## JLF (Mar 3, 2022)

That looks great!


----------

